# Pricing (revealed)



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I just wanted to see what the going rates are and get some clarity in our industry. Maybe this will help set a standard even?? I'm just sick of working all day and having very little to show for it

I will start first..
(Cyprexx Pricing)

Debri- $20.00 per cyd
Mow (up to an acre)- $40.00
Flat Rate- $380.00
Boardup- $35.00

Let's see what happens


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

$20 a CYD? Ouch! 

It's like crickets in here but I think the prices I'm receiving are fairly common, and investor guidelines are public, so no sense in being paranoid to share. We're at investor price lists less a 25% discount (with the exception of grass cut pricing). So .... to compare to what you shared that would be: 

$30-37.50 per CYD
$33.75-63.75 per cut up to an acre
We don't do flat rate work orders or any janitorial/maid servicing
$0.68 per UI on boarding


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

ontimepres said:


> $20 a CYD? Ouch!
> 
> It's like crickets in here but I think the prices I'm receiving are fairly common, and investor guidelines are public, so no sense in being paranoid to share. We're at investor price lists less a 25% discount (with the exception of grass cut pricing). So .... to compare to what you shared that would be:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing. Is that price for Cyprexx?
I also agree with you about being paranoid. If we as contractors can find a common price for items like these and stick to it everyone will be happy. At least that is the way I see it. So, thanks again for stepping out of the shadows and helping a fellow contractor.


----------



## advancedworks (May 29, 2013)

Cyprexx has clearly changed their pricing over the years. In years past it stood at $500 flat rate and since then has been steadily decreased. They also changed the wording from initial clean to sales clean to encompass more work.


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

Contractor Services said:


> If we as contractors can find a common price for items like these and stick to it everyone will be happy. At least that is the way I see it.


I don't see much hope for that happening, but I'm happy to share so that people who aren't sure can compare the rates they are receiving. 

No, I don't work for Cyprexx. I was under the impression that most of the nationals (MCS, Safeguard, LPS) paid investor guidelines minus a discount .... I've heard anywhere form 10-40%. I've not worked for them all so I don't know, but that had been my assumption.


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Where can you find the investor guidelines?


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We always got $75 for an initial mow from Cyprexx. We stopped doing work for them about 9 months ago but got that up until then.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> I just wanted to see what the going rates are and get some clarity in our industry. Maybe this will help set a standard even?? I'm just sick of working all day and having very little to show for it
> 
> I will start first..
> (Cyprexx Pricing)
> ...


Debri- $18.00 per cyd
Mow (up to an acre)- $35.00 recuts
Flat Rate- $400.00
Boardup- $35.00


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

The contractors in our area just told Cyprexx to tak a hike...they came at them with 265 and added all the extras they used to bill for to be included...
For some reason this company has been able to stay quietly out of the line of fire...not with the new demands...BTW
Before you bow down and blindly send all your employee information you had better check you state law....it is illegal to send employee personal information in our state and 5 others that I know of.....
Be careful folks these people will not go to jail for you...or pay your lawsuits...


----------



## Evictor (Oct 5, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> I just wanted to see what the going rates are and get some clarity in our industry. Maybe this will help set a standard even?? I'm just sick of working all day and having very little to show for it
> 
> I will start first..
> (Cyprexx Pricing)
> ...


How can you do a board up for 35 on a large window when the wood and bolts cost almost that much! We get the HUD rates minus 25percent. Not great but a lot better than those prices.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Evictor said:


> How can you do a board up for 35 on a large window when the wood and bolts cost almost that much! We get the HUD rates minus 25percent. Not great but a lot better than those prices.


I know with Cyprexx and FAS board ups were a break even at best! Stopped work for FAS last year! Cyprexx keeps added on more and reducing pay I`ll stop working for them as well!


----------

